# Calling All Members In Texas, Especially Those In Austin, San Antonio, Houston, Corpus Christi Areas



## 4GSR (Mar 17, 2015)

A buddy and myself have been trying to help a lady in Shiner, Texas in selling her dad's small machine shop to settle the family estate.  She has listed the machines in the "for sale" section of the Forum.  If you have any questions or want more information about the machines feel free to send myself, or her, a personal message and we'll try to answer it.  The pictures show the machines in pretty rough looking shape.  That is from not using them for nearly 7 years.  The building has deteriorated over the years allowing the elements take its toll on the machines.  We did some cleaning and oiling to tame down most of the rust.  We even got all of the slides freed up to move.  Under all of the grime. crud, rust are some fairly nice machines with minor wear.  They will require cleaning, removing rust from some of the bare metal surfaces.  Some of the ways do have minor rust.  A good oil stone and some mineral spirits will take care of that.
The prices she has listed is a starting point she wanted to start with.  If interested in looking at any of them, please contact her for an appointment for viewing.  I can give advice on the best way to get the machines out of the shop, since this will be the responsibility of the buyer.  You will have to move and load the machines yourself.

EDIT: While you are  in Shiner, take a tour of the brewery and get free samples of beer!


----------



## simplytk (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you Ken, I greatly appreciate you and Rynn


----------



## Sandia (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice of you to help Ken, wished I was needing something.


----------



## simplytk (Mar 17, 2015)

For anyone interested I still have these machines available for sale

Clausing mill $1,100 obo
South bend lathe $650
Index mill $1,500 obo
Bridgeport $600
G&L grinder $250
B&S grinder $350 
Sears atlas lathe $450 obo
Clausing lathe $2,600 obo
No. 3 Warner Swasey $550


----------



## simplytk (Mar 17, 2015)

Sandia said:


> Nice of you to help Ken, wished I was needing something.



You're welcome to come out and look around just for the pure fun of it   There are many odds and ends out there besides just the machines.  Ken and Rynn have been like little kids in a (run down) candy store lol


----------



## sgisler (Mar 18, 2015)

Do you have any pix of the grinders?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simplytk (Mar 18, 2015)

sgisler said:


> Do you have any pix of the grinders?



Yes, I will try to email them to you


----------



## burdickjp (Mar 19, 2015)

Can I put you in touch with the Austin makerspace? They could use some larger manual machines.


----------



## simplytk (Mar 19, 2015)

burdickjp said:


> Can I put you in touch with the Austin makerspace? They could use some larger manual machines.



sure, thanks!


----------



## 428Bird (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello there, I'm in Houston. What size and vintage is the south bend? Thanks!

Britt


----------



## simplytk (Mar 20, 2015)

428Bird said:


> Hello there, I'm in Houston. What size and vintage is the south bend? Thanks!
> 
> Britt



The south bend has been sold (pending pickup)


----------



## systemwiz (Jun 16, 2020)

I know it's a long time ago, bit do you still have any machines available. looking for a Bridgeport mill especially...




simplytk said:


> For anyone interested I still have these machines available for sale
> 
> Clausing mill $1,100 obo
> South bend lathe $650
> ...


----------

